# Albums Of Nostalgia



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I listened to this album in its entirety today. I haven't listened to this for 30 years or more. It used to be one of my favourites and would play it all the time. I think it's one of the best blues/rock albums ever produced and brought back some memories of the past.

Do you have any old favourites from the past that you like(d).

[video=youtube;AKpP6Cb6gZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKpP6Cb6gZ8[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw that lineup in Vancouver. All I can say is it was an incredible show and one of my all time favourite concerts.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

In no way referring to Edger Winter's Roadwork, but how many of us have replayed an album we once loved when we were teens and ripped the bloody thing off the turntable during the second track? It would be interesting to get a list of_ those _albums! :smile-new:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Humble Pie Rockin the Filmore.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Krelf said:


> In no way referring to Edger Winter's Roadwork, but how many of us have replayed an album we once loved when we were teens and ripped the bloody thing off the turntable during the second track? It would be interesting to get a list of_ those _albums! :smile-new:


I've got quite a few of those. Funny how our tastes change, yet some do not. 

How about the albums we played the hell out of, wore out and then listened to a younger sibling go through the same phase to the point of wanting to play frisbee with it?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Billion Dollar Babies. Alice. Bought from Records on Wheels.

What I loved as a kid was discovering ,through FM radio, friends and their older siblings, the previous releases of artists like Alice Cooper, Pink Floyd and Deep Purple and the eye opening revelation of what seemed like a musical universe at our fingertips that a first visit to a used record store would reveal.
I remember being around twelve and walking into the Sentry store with my hard earned "chore change" intending to buy one of my first albums. Couldn't decide between a couple of new releases, so I chose Machinehead and my buddy chose Dark Side of the Moon. Not a bad way to start. Visiting friends basements and raiding the collections of their older siblings led us down the musical path to Who Do We Think We Are and In Rock from DP, Meddle, Umma Gumma and A Nice Pair from PF, Love it to Death, Killer, Easy action and School's Out from Alice. Lots of fun and kept us off the street as my parents would say.

ah nostalgia...every week in the summer when we had hours of time to kill, three or four of us would gather in one of the basements and develop our top ten favourite bands for that particular week. Usually headed by Zeppelin, the Who, Yes, Floyd, Cream, the Doors, Bowie, Alice, Tull, EL&P, early Queen, Genesis, King Crimson, Deep Purple, the Guess Who, Rush, Jimi, Beatles but not the Stones...weird. Infiltrators like Joe Walsh, Mott, Humble Pie, Blind Faith, Trower, Kansas appeared intermittently. Then we'd each develop a chart and listen to FM radio all week, putting a tally beside the artists name whenever we heard one of their songs. From what I recall, you had to stay up really late to catch any Genesis or King Crimson unless you lucked into a King Biscuit Flour Hour special. Looking back I'm kind of surprised I didn't pursue marketing or working for Ipsos as an adult!

Regrettable purchases...what was I thinking? Why did I love Fox on the Run and Ballroom Blitz by Sweet enough to buy Desolation Boulevard? It ended up in my "trade in" pile in a hurry but I still have those tunes on my touch!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kiss Destroyer
Def Leppard Pyromania (the first album I could really listen to end to end, without thinking theres a ton of filler in there...I think I could count all the others like that on my hands since then)
Van Halen 1984
David Lee Roth: eat em and smile....Yankee Rose, takes me back to a damn good time in my life, and when music was really fun and entertaining with larger than life personalities.
U2: the Joshua tree.

oh ya, Heart- bad animals. Had a gf in hs who always wanted this album playing for make out sessions. Anytime I saw that cassette, I knew the boobies were coming out and my night would be ending with blue balls.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At one point I spent at least a month or two listening to this every sometimes two or three times a day.
[video=youtube;MK_1FziOpG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK_1FziOpG8[/video]
[video=youtube;39vhEHUOBRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39vhEHUOBRU[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

There's 4 albums I tend to gravitate to frequently:

Wish You Were Here

Dark Side of the Moon

Sticky Fingers

Abbey Road

But they are far from being the only ones. It's very mood dependent, and can often be something like Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds' Let Love In or Paul Kelly's Songs from the South.

Neil


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

here's a good side 2 cover.

[video=youtube;HkxI0e0tOM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkxI0e0tOM0[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> There's 4 albums I tend to gravitate to frequently:
> 
> _*Wish You Were Here
> 
> ...


I would also say three of those four would be on my list as well. I'm not familiar with Sticky Fingers. I just Googled it. Now I know why I'm not familiar with it. I never could get into the Stones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought a nice 180 gram pressing of Yes - Close to the Edge

I listened to side one and will hear side two when I have time.

It holds up well.

Strangely, the first recorded music I ever bought was a single. I hope I explain this correctly.

I had heard a song on the radio and was trying to describe how it went to a clerk in the record department of a K-Mart.

The song I was trying to describe was April Wine's Could Have Been a Lady.

I ended up with a single by Yes. I honestly can't recall the A side, but the B side was Total Mass Retain.

The bass line in that song most likely led me down the prog rock path for several years.

Anyway, I love that album and it had an impact on me. It's nice to hear it on vinyl again after all these years.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The album I used to really enjoy that I can't at all stand now: Asia

I really like Steve Howe but I can't believe I listened to that. Maybe a girl was involved. Beats me.


A couple of oldy-but-goody's I don't listen to enough (mostly because I only have them on vinyl): 
- True Myth (Tom Truemuth and Gary Furniss)
- Story of i (Pat Moraz)


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

laristotle said:


> here's a good side 2 cover.
> 
> [video=youtube;HkxI0e0tOM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkxI0e0tOM0[/video]


That was pretty darn good! Thanks for that.

Neil


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are three of my most worn albums. I'm surprised they still sound as good as they do considering the first 5 years of being played were on a half pound record needle that tended to straighten the grooves a bit. Presently being played on a decent Dual turntable and amplified by a mid 70's Sansui 881.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

